# Challenge: Can you find the purpose of creeds?



## ReadBavinck (Oct 26, 2006)

I need your help. I am looking for primary sources (that is from those who were most intimately involved in their creation) which define the nature, use, and intended purpose of creeds and confessions (old or new).


----------



## BertMulder (Oct 26, 2006)

Here is your source for the Canons of Dordt - unfortunately just in Dutch - http://www.kerkrecht.nl/main.asp?pagetype=onderdeel&item=81


----------



## BertMulder (Oct 26, 2006)

A biography of Caspar Olevianus in English (attached is one of Ursinus in dutch)

http://www.meetingpoint.org/jc/jc_eng/jcolev.htm


----------



## ADKing (Oct 26, 2006)

There are obviously a spectrum of goals that creed writers have hoped to accomplish. The Athanasian creed begins, "Whosever will be saved, before all things it is necessary that he hold the catholic faith.." and then goes on to delineate the catholic faith (as formulated at that time). 

There is much written on the purpose of the creeds and other documents that came out of the Westminster Assembly. One only need to remember the purpose of the calling of the Assembly...

We, noblemen, barons, knights, gentlemen, citizens, burgesses, ministers of the Gospel, and commons of all sorts, in the kingdoms of Scotland, England, and Ireland, by the providence of GOD living under one king, and being of one reformed religion, having before our eyes the glory of God, and the advancement of the kingdom of our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ, the honour and happiness of the king's majesty and his posterity, and the true public liberty, safety, and peace of the kingdom, wherein every one's private condition is included: and calling to mind the treacherous and bloody plots, conspiracies, attempts, and practices of the enemies of GOD, against the true religion and professors thereof in all places, especially in these three kingdoms, ever since the reformation of religion; and how much their rage, power, and presumption, are of late, and at this time, increased and exercised, whereof the deplorable state of the Church and kingdom of Ireland, the distressed state of the Church and kingdom of England, and the dangerous state of the Church and kingdom of Scotland, are present and public testimonies: we have now at last (after other means of supplication, remonstrance, protestation, and sufferings), for the preservation of ourselves and our religion from utter ruin and destruction, according to the commendable practice of these kingdoms in former times, and the example of GOD'S people in other nations, after mature deliberation, resolved and determined to enter into a Mutual and Solemn League and Covenant, wherein we all subscribe, and each one of us for himself, with our hands lifted up to the Most High GOD, do swear,

I. That we shall sincerely, really, and constantly, through the grace of GOD, endeavor, in our several places and callings, the preservation of the reformed religion in the Church of Scotland, in doctrine, worship, discipline, and government, against our common enemies; the reformation of religion in the kingdoms of England and Ireland, in doctrine, worship, discipline, and government, according to the Word of GOD, and the example of the best reformed Churches; and shall endeavour to bring the Churches of GOD in the three kingdoms to the nearest conjunction and uniformity in religion, Confession of Faith, Form of Church Government, Directory for Worship and Catechising; that we, and our posterity after us, may, as brethren, live in faith and love, and the Lord may delight to dwell in the midst of us. 
II. That we shall, in like manner, without respect of persons, endeavour the extirpation of Popery, Prelacy (that is, Church government by archbishops, bishops, their chancellors and commissioners, deans, deans and chapters, archdeacons, and all other ecclesiastical officers depending on that hierarchy), superstition, heresy, schism, profaneness, and whatsoever shall be found contrary to sound doctrine and the power of Godliness; lest we partake in other men's sins, and thereby be in danger to receive of their plagues; and that the Lord may be one, and his mane one, in the three kingdoms... (The Solemn League and Covenant)

Writings can be found from some of the Westminster Divines themselves which defend the intention of the Solemn League and Covenant and the purpose of the Westminster Assembly to bring about a uniformity of doctrine, worship, discipline and government.


----------

